# Looking for a dash compartment(pic)



## Nunez (May 17, 2014)

Kind of pricy for me but it may be in your price range:
Chevy Cruze Dash Storage Compartment Brown | eBay


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

That Ebay one is brown.


----------



## AkA koRe (Mar 18, 2014)

Pricy for me as well, but the only one I can find. None of the salvage yards around here have a cruze in. I need it to try to fab something for a tablet mount(I have mylink so the kit doesn't work) I was hoping that someone who has done the tablet conversion would have one they would want to get rid of.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

why not just go to the dealers parts department with the part number and have them order it for you? or order online for a bit more savings?


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

I just went to the dealer and ordered mine. Ordered the pad (95965331) that goes inside as well. The compartment was $98 and the pad was $16. Was really surprised that the compartment wouldn't hold a pair of sunglasses. I store napkins in it. Anything electronic will melt. Kind of a waste of money if you ask me. My Chevy HHR has plenty of room in the compartment.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I always forget its there honestly!! It needs to be a couple inches deeper like the one in my old HHR. Not complaining though, I use the center console unit instead.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

RWise said:


> I just went to the dealer and ordered mine. Ordered the pad (95965331) that goes inside as well.


Do you remember the part number of the compartment to help the OP find this online? I can't believe they charge $16 for that rubber liner insert!


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Do you remember the part number of the compartment to help the OP find this online? I can't believe they charge $16 for that rubber liner insert!


Yea the compartment part number is BLACK(95910293), and COCOA(95910294). Unless I'm mistaken the dashes in the Cruze only come in black or cocoa. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Geez if I had known it was this expensive I would have thought twice about drilling a hole under the rubber insert of mine for my GPS power cable.


----------

